# Dedicated subgroups for major APs?



## robus (Sep 30, 2015)

There are lots of threads started to discuss the major APs and they get buried, so people start new threads. CapnZapp has tried to gather the OotA ones here http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?469640-Out-of-the-Abyss-Thread-Collection but it's an ongoing struggle as that thread will likely get buried soon.


A better approach perhaps would be to have a sub group dedicated to major APs and then a subgroup for each AP within that?

thanks for considering it.


----------



## Nemio (Sep 30, 2015)

I support this request, good idea.


----------



## Jason.knepper (Oct 1, 2015)

+1. Great idea.


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 1, 2015)

If Enworld implements this  great! 

Let me just say that one subforum (for all official WotC adventures) is probably enough, since collection threads can then simply be stickied in that forum.

Obviously it would be great if posts in that/those forum(s) show up in the main 5e forum, just like AL play posts and homebrew. 

As a minimal effort, I humbly propose my collection thread for OotA be stickied for the next month or two.

Then come spring, a similar utility thread could be stickied for the next adventure module, and OotA be un-stickied. 

Thank you for reading,
Zapp


----------



## Nemio (Oct 5, 2015)

So how can we bring this to the attention of the mods?


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 5, 2015)

This is already the place where you bring "attention to the mods"

Unfortunately, their silence is much more likely to mean they have considered the appeal but decided not to act, than they having missed the thread.

(They are under no obligation to respond to every suggestion made here in meta. The best course of action is to respectfully wait)


----------



## Nemio (Oct 5, 2015)

CapnZapp said:


> This is already the place where you bring "attention to the mods"
> 
> Unfortunately, their silence is much more likely to mean they have considered the appeal but decided not to act, than they having missed the thread.
> 
> (They are under no obligation to respond to every suggestion made here in meta. The best course of action is to respectfully wait)




Aha, ok. Got it


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not intending to think about making major structural changes until things have settled down after WotC's boards close and everything has been moved.  That said, we were in the middle of a combined forum experiment just before that happened, and I want to revisit that - and that's the exact opposite, being fewer larger forums rather than more smaller forums.  Generally speaking, IME, lots of small specific forums results in less overall posting than a smaller number of busier forums.  But I'll think about this stuff more later this year - right now is too chaotic and atypical for anything to make much sense.


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair enough!

I guess the collection thread will be bumped to the top periodically, if enough people find such a collection useful.

Thank you


----------



## Umbran (Oct 5, 2015)

When things calm down, we might also consider a tag for Adventure Paths, so you can at least quickly filter down to that general topic.


----------



## delericho (Oct 5, 2015)

CapnZapp said:


> If Enworld implements this  great!
> 
> Let me just say that one subforum (for all official WotC adventures) is probably enough, since collection threads can then simply be stickied in that forum.




It is a good idea.

I'd suggest it should include tabs for the non-WotC paths as well - be they Paizo, EN Publishing, TSR, or otherwise.

It would require some ongoing maintenance effort, though, what with WotC and Paizo each doing two paths a year. Unlike other forums, it wouldn't just be a case of setting the tags and forgetting about it.


----------



## robus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for considering this Morrus.

I have to say that the same thought crossed my mind, that the scattering of threads into different groups might be less than optimal. CapnZapp's simple sticky thread idea for the latest AP might be best.

It could have an initial post to aggregate related threads and then open it up for general discussion. When the thread is un-stuck perhaps the best posts could converted into a wiki entry for the AP and a link added to that in the first post.


----------



## Charles Rampant (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd be a fan of some kind of 'threads on X AP' option in the forum. I don't know how best to do such a thing; but would a sticky thread with an updated list of threads for each AP given in the first post be out of the realms of possibility? There has been a lot of really interesting chat about how people have approached each adventure, and it would be a shame for that quality content to be lost for future reference.


----------



## madrivi (Nov 13, 2015)

Umbran said:


> When things calm down, we might also consider a tag for Adventure Paths, so you can at least quickly filter down to that general topic.




What a good idea  a tag could do the job! +1


----------



## CapnZapp (Jun 13, 2018)

The current solution appears to be one sticky thread, that contains links to further threads sorted on subject, including one (or more) collection threads for each adventure:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?545699-Best-of-the-5e-Forum


----------

